# Welche ist neuer: X800,X1950 Pro ?



## gamerfunkie (5. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,
ich frage mich gerade welche der folgenden Grafikkarten neuer ist: X800 oder X1950 Pro ?
Ich habe hier beide vor mir liegen und überlege welche ich einbauchen soll. Mir wäre so als hätte ich die X800 später gekauft aber rein nach der lagik sollte ja die X1950 besser, bzw. neuer sein oder?
Gamerfunkie


----------



## chmee (5. Oktober 2008)

Die Reihenfolge bei ATI/AMD ist

9xx0 Serie - zB 9600
Xx00 Serie - zB X800
X1xx0 Serie - zB 1950
X2xx0 Serie - zB 2600
X3xx0 Serie - zB 3600
X4xx0 Serie - zB 4850

Hmm, es kommt auf den Preis an, auf das System, wo die GraKa eingebaut werden soll, logischerweise auch auf den Einsatzzweck. Tatsächlich würde ich zu einer 4650 greifen, die für knapp 80Euro erhältlich ist.

mfg chmee


----------



## ArtificialPro (10. Oktober 2008)

Ich hoffe es ist Gamerfunkie recht, wenn ich diesen seinen Thread benutze um meine Frage zu Stellen. Ich wollt dafür nicht extra einen neuen Thread eröffnen 

Also, es ist für mich wieder an der Zeit die Grafikleistung zu erhöhen ^^

Momentan benutz ich ja eine 8800GTS. Ich weiß nicht was ich mir jetzt holen soll.

Bei Nvidia sind die Karten irgendwie sehr teuer, für die Leistung die sie haben im Vergleich zu ATI...

Gibt es irgendwo einen Vergleich von ATI VS Nvidia VS Preis-leistung? Weil mir scheinen die 48xx Reihe von ATI ist vergleichsweise billig und hat Leistung.

Joa, könnt ihr mir da zu irgend etwas raten? Ich wollte ja eigentlich eine 2. 8800GTS im SLI-Verbund holen, aber das ist zu teuer für das bisschen mehr Leistung...

Ps: Ich kann etwa 240euro locker machen...

LG AP


----------



## starbuck86 (10. Oktober 2008)

Ich würde mich eben mal auf einschlägigen Harwaretestseiten umschauen:
- tomshardware.com/de
- 3dchip.de
- gamestar.de
- chip.de

Schau mich auch gerade nach neuem Stuff um, als Ausgangsposition für Grafikkarten nutze ich dabei die Rangliste von 3dchip.de. Die ist immer aktuell gehalten.


----------



## Karlzberg (10. Oktober 2008)

Das hängt auch ganz maßgeblich von Deiner restlichen Hardware (genauer gesagt: CPU) ab.
Übertrieben ausgedrückt:
Was nutzt Dir eine HD4870 X2, wenn Du nur einen Athlon X64 besitzt?

Ab einem bestimmten Niveau bremst Deine CPU die Grafikkarte aus, weshalb gewisse Modelle reine Geldverschwendung wären. 

Überhaupt finde ich, dass die Kosten zur Mehrleistung einer stärkeren Karte (in Deinem Preisrahmen) in keiner Relation stehen. 

Mein Tipp:
Spar Dir lieber das Geld und rüste dann, wenn finanziell noch etwas hinzugekommen ist, gleich den Prozessor mit auf. Da dies wohl noch etwas Zeit brauchen wird, wird Deine neue GraKa auch entsprechend besser sein.


----------



## chmee (10. Oktober 2008)

Mein Tip : Ja, ATI/AMD 4850/4870. Preis/Leistung unschlagbar.

Aber bin auch Karlzbergs Meinung, der Sprung wird nicht so extrem ausfallen - kommt auf CPU, RAM und Spielauflösung an. Es ist aber ein sichtbarer Unterschied, wenn man zB Farcry von unspielbaren 18fps auf 28fps bei 1680x1050px hebt.

Jedem sein Portemonaie !

mfg chmee


----------



## ArtificialPro (11. Oktober 2008)

Danke für die Antworten.

Also um auf das Gesamtsystem zurück zu kommen:

In meinem System ist ein Quadcore Q6700, ein recht neues SLI-board und 2x2GB Ram eingebaut. Sollte doch reichen, oder?




chmee hat gesagt.:


> Mein Tip : Ja, ATI/AMD 4850/4870. Preis/Leistung unschlagbar.



Also auf der Internetseite "3Dchip.de" liegt die 260GTX in Sachen Leistung vor der HD4870. Dabei kosten die Karten fast gleich viel, eine Differenz von ~30euro. Stimmt die Reihenfolge in Punkto Leistung denn?



chmee hat gesagt.:


> Aber bin auch Karlzbergs Meinung, der Sprung wird nicht so extrem ausfallen - kommt auf CPU, RAM und Spielauflösung an. Es ist aber ein sichtbarer Unterschied, wenn man zB Farcry von unspielbaren 18fps auf 28fps bei 1680x1050px hebt.
> 
> Jedem sein Portemonaie !
> 
> mfg chmee



Ein Benchmark, welches ich gefunden habe, besagt, dass Crysis mit der 4870 mit 30-40 FPS läuft. In meinem momentanen System sind es 15-18 FPS 

Noch eine Frage:

Ich hab einen 22" Bildschirm. Bei der 8800 hieß es, dass sie durch die hohe Bandbreite von 320bit gut für große Bildschirme geeignet ist. Stimmt das, bzw. ist das relevant für die neuen Karten?

LG AP


----------



## chmee (11. Oktober 2008)

Zwischen 8800 und 4870 liegen auch 2 Generationen. Es kommt also sehr gut hin.. Das mit der Dominanz der 260GTX vor der 4870 kann sehr wohl stimmen, aber könnte gleichermßen einseitig sein ( Viele Spieleseiten/Zeitschriften bekommen gutes Geld für die Werbung der jeweiligen Firma ). Die Aussage, dass die 320Bit-Anbindung gut für große Bildschirme sei, ist wohl eher Marketing-Gschwafel.

Was hast Du denn für eine CPU und wieviel RAM ? Äh  Steht ja oben..

mfg chmee


----------



## Karlzberg (11. Oktober 2008)

Die GTX 260 ist die etwas abgespeckte Variante der GTX 280, welche das derzeitige Konkurrenzprodukt zur HD 4870 X2 darstellt. Sie ist für ungefähr 250 Euronen zu haben, 200 kostet die HD 4870, allerdings in der 512MB-Version. Mit 1GB ist sie in etwa gleichauf mit der GTX 260. 

Was ich bisher an Testberichten gelesen habe, würde ich die GTX 260 ebenfalls als geringfügig stärker einschätzen, was ich nicht zuletzt auf die höhere Speicheranbindung zurückführen möchte. 

Ich denke, dass Du mit Deinem aktuellen System mit einer 4850 gut bedient bist. Erst bei Spielen, die tatsächlich die vier Kerne nutzen können, sollte sich eine bessere Karte bemerkbarer machen. 
Der "Vorteil" der ATI-Karten ist die Unterstützung von DirectX 10.1. Allerdings stellt sich auch hier wieder die Frage, wieviele Spiele davon in naher Zukunft profitieren werden. 

Zur Zeit finde ich das Aufrüsten generell nicht besonders gut. Zwar ist die Hardware sehr günstig, aber es werden soviele neue Technolgien eingeführt, die sich noch gar nciht durchgesetzt haben und von denen die meisten Spiele noch gar nicht profitieren. 
Die 8800 ist ne gute Karte und Crysis muss man ja auch nicht unbedingt in einer 1600er Auflösung spielen 


Letztlich ist es aber natürlich Dein Geld und Du musst auch wissen, wie Du es anlegen möchtest. Ich halte -wie schon gesagt- die GTX260 für die beste der drei zur Wahl stehenden Karten, dafür ist sie aber auch die teuerste. Allerdings rechtfertigt meiner Meinung nach die geringe Mehrleistung nicht den Aufpreis.


----------



## ArtificialPro (12. Oktober 2008)

Naja, also ich lege es schon Wert darauf an alle Spiele auf Maximum und größter Auflösung zu spielen. Ich wollte mir eigendlich gestern die 260 gtx kaufen, aber leider war der Laden schon zu ^^

@Karlzberg: Ob die Karten 10.1/10 unterstützen ist für mich als XP-Nutzer doch irrelevant, oder?

Naja, die 260GTX liegt zwar hart an der Grenze meines Möglichen, aber da sonst nur die 4870 in Frage kommen würde, entscheide ich mich für Nvidia. Denn ATI kann ich irgendwie nicht leiden.

Also, danke für eure Hilfe 

LG AP


----------



## Karlzberg (12. Oktober 2008)

ArtificialPro hat gesagt.:


> @Karlzberg: Ob die Karten 10.1/10 unterstützen ist für mich als XP-Nutzer doch irrelevant, oder?




Prinzipiell schon. 
Die Frage ist nur, wie lange Du Deine Karte nutzen willst, sprich: ob Du mit Deinem aktuellen System evtl. später auf das neue Windows umsteigen möchtest. 

Man muss ohnehin für sich selbst entscheiden, ob einem die Grafikeffekte eines neueren DirectX einen Aufpreis wert sind. Ich z.B. erkenne keinen wirklichen grafischen Unterschied, lege daher also keinen großen Wert darauf.


----------



## ArtificialPro (15. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab mir jetzt die 260 GTX gekauft. Dazu noch ein 550 Watt Netzteil.

Jedoch bin ich verwirrt/unzufrieden mit der Leistung.

Ich hab ein Benchmark durchlaufen lassen von Aquamark 3.

260 GTX: ~20.000 Punkte

Meine alte 8800GTS hatte ganze 30.000 Punkte (Overclocked Edition)

Wie kann das angehen? In Crysis ist die Leistung auch nur minimal besser. Auf 1280x1024 und Very High bekome ich etwa 24 FPS durchschnittlich...

Bremst da etwas die Leistung der 260 GTX? Weil 10.000 Punkte weniger im Benchmark ist schon merkwürdig.

Bilder des Benchmarks im Anhang. Achja, die CPU war auch mal besser -.-

LG AP

Eins noch: Bei Ladebildschirmen, wie z.B. von Spielen, macht die Karte komische Piepgeräusche.


----------



## starbuck86 (15. Oktober 2008)

Das ist wirklich merkwürdig. Aber die GTX260 ist nun mal auch nur eine abgespackte Version.
Wie hast Du denn Deine 8800GTS getaktet?
Und mit was? RivaTuner?
//Was für eine CPU hast Du? -> hat sich erledigt. wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil :-D

Ist das normal, dass die CPU-Leistung ebenfalls in den Keller geht, wenn die GFX-Leistung in den Keller geht?


----------



## ArtificialPro (15. Oktober 2008)

Hey Starbuck86.

Ja die 260 GTX ist die kleinere Version, aber der Unterschied ist dann doch relativ gering 

Meine 88GTS war schon von Haus aus übertaktet und ich hab die Taktfrequenz und die Shaderclock erhöht.

Trotzdem sollte die 88GTS nicht im geringsten an eine 260 GTX rankommen, bzw. die überholen ^^

Achja, beim besseren Benchmark war die CPU auch leicht übertaktet. 3GH/z glaub ich. Aber meine jetzige hat immer noch 2,66 GH/z

LG AP


----------



## chmee (15. Oktober 2008)

Hmm, einerseits tuts mir leid, dass Du Geld ausgegeben hast, aber keine Verbesserung auftritt. 

Aber nun kommst Du auch mit Infos, die vor dem Kauf bedacht sein sollten.

1. Warum sollte eine Quadcore-CPU (gerade in Spielen/Benchmarks) schneller sein als ein auf 3GHz getrimmter ( ich rate mal ) Dualcore ? (Oder doch P4?)  Letztlich die gleiche Generation CPU. Es ist doch bekannt, dass Mehrkernprozessoren kaum Auswirkungen auf Benchmarks haben ( die Handvoll abgestimmter Spiele/Benchmarks mal ausgenommen ).

2. Die 8800GTS hat ausgereifte Treiber, während die 260/280-Serie gerade mal 3 Monate alt ist. Noch dazu hast Du den Rest aus der letzten Karte ausgequetscht, während die aktuelle Mittelklassekarte mit Standardtakt läuft ?!

Einige Benchmarks weisen die 260 in ihre Schranken, das wird dann wohl besonders bei hochgepushten Karten aufgezeigt.

zB


> ..Verglichen mit der altehrwürdigen Geforce 8800 Ultra fällt auf, dass die GTX 260 nur bei der Arithmetikleistung deutlich überlegen ist..


http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,648317/Test/Benchmark/Geforce_GTX_260_im_PCGH-Benchmark-Test/

Also, AP, helfen kann ich Dir nicht, und leider blieben meine Worte eher zynisch, dennoch kannst Du, wenn sich die Werte nicht verbessern, einfach zurück geben, ein Hoch auf die 14 Tage Umtauschrecht ohne Begründung.

mfg chmee


----------



## ArtificialPro (15. Oktober 2008)

@ 1. : Deine Vermutung mit der CPU stimmt nicht ganz, wenn ich Dich richtig verstanden habe. 

In beiden Benchmarks wurde ein Quadcore genutzt. Vorher ein Q66( @3GH/z) später ein Q67(@2,66GH/z).

@ 2. : Heißt das, dass das mit den folgenden Treibern der GTX260 die Performance sich noch verbessern kann?

Aber ich finde das ganze rückt in ein merkwürdiges Licht, da bei Ladescreens komische Piepgeräusche von der Karte kommen. Das Ding hat doch nicht zu piepen, oder?

Ahh, ich seh grade, dass bei dem Link von Dir Chmee alle karten bei Crysis so "jämmerlich" einknickten ^^ 

LG AP


----------



## chmee (15. Oktober 2008)

zu 1: Nun ja, man darf sich irren. Dennoch ist bei Spielen immer noch Takt maßgeblich, da sind 3GHz zu 2,66 fast 10%.

zu 2: Ja, *kann* ist die richtige Formulierung 

zu Sonstigem : Das Piepen ist wahrlich ungewöhnlich. Und zum Crysis Benchmark : Der Unterschied zwischen der 260 und der 8800Ultra sind knapp 2FPS ( auf einem E8500@3,6GHz ).

Nun denn, bin hier wieder raus, weil ich wirklich nicht helfen kann ausser darüber philosophierend weit aus dem Fenster lehnen 

mfg chmee


----------

